# Number 16



## rkunsaw (Sep 3, 2018)

I recently bought a white 2009 Expedition. I decided to name it number 16.

C'mon old timers, who can guess why I picked number 16?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2018)

6+1= lucky 7?

https://mysticalnumbers.com/number-16/ 

Minimum driver's license age?


----------



## IKE (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 4, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> 6+1= lucky 7?
> 
> https://mysticalnumbers.com/number-16/
> 
> Minimum driver's license age?


Not a lucky number or drivers age. Try again.



IKE said:


> View attachment 56027



Wrong sport.


----------



## IKE (Sep 4, 2018)

How bout Dallas Seavey the four time Iditarod winner ?



Or maybe.......


----------



## HazyDavey (Sep 4, 2018)

#16 Whitey Ford?


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 4, 2018)

HazyDavey said:


> #16 Whitey Ford?
> 
> 
> View attachment 56041



We have a WINNER.  Since my FORD is WHITE I naturally thought of Whitey Ford. I've been a Yankee fan all my life.


----------



## HazyDavey (Sep 4, 2018)

rkunsaw said:


> We have a WINNER.  Since my FORD is WHITE I naturally thought of Whitey Ford. I've been a Yankee fan all my life.



That's great, Thank You..


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2018)

:clap:


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 4, 2018)

rkunsaw said:


> We have a WINNER.  Since my FORD is WHITE I naturally thought of Whitey Ford. I've been a Yankee fan all my life.



Can't count the number of nights I fell asleep to Mel Allen on my tiny transistor radio giving me the play by play on out of town games. And the crack of the bat always told you when Mick had hit one out of the park, and old Mel yelling "That ball is going, going,gone". One of my few lasting  memories was going to Yankee stadium and watching the games, especially when they played Boston. (boo hiss)


----------



## oldman (Nov 11, 2018)

rkunsaw said:


> We have a WINNER.  Since my FORD is WHITE I naturally thought of Whitey Ford. I've been a Yankee fan all my life.



After a very close vote, we have decided that you will be able to stay a member of the forum, even though you are a Yankee's fan. (I was going to write "Scumbag" Yankee's fan, but there's no use in being hostile, even though we hate the Yankees.) 

My dad was a lifelong Orioles fan, so I do have some allegiance to him. Me? I was a Phillies' and Indians' fan. However, I was in old Yankee Stadium many times and even met many of the former old timers. My favorites were Mantle and Maris. I never had a chance to meet Maris, but I did shake hands with Mantle once. He was in Columbus on rehab and I had him on my flight when I flew for Air Wisconsin and he was flying from Columbus to Cleveland to rejoin the Yankees. He even offered me "Will Call" tickets, but I couldn't stick around for the game. Did you know that Billy Martin and Mantle, who were very good friends of one another, were both afraid of flying? Mantle made me promise him that I would not crash the plane. Mantle was a great and funny guy. 

Of course, everyone's heard this story:


----------



## oldman (Nov 15, 2018)

I was just thinking the other day when I made my first visit to "old" Yankee Stadium. Two friends and myself had drove up to see a game between the Yankees and the the Red Sox. I was given the tickets from a friend that was a very big Yankee fan and had a package of tickets, but could not make this game that he had chosen as part of his package plan. 

I was very excited to be going to Yankee Stadium, even though I was NO Yankee fan. I remember after walking into the stadium and just standing at the edge of the field in the lower box seats about two hours before game time and thinking about all of the great players that had played on that field. Then, we walked out behind the wall in the outfield and checked out the monuments. I never knew who Miller Huggins was until that day. In fact, I never even had heard of him. 

For a real baseball fan at that time such I was, it was a real treat. Today, I am not such the big fan as I was back then. Like so many other people, I think big money really took a lot away from the game.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 15, 2018)

oldman said:


> I was just thinking the other day when I made my first visit to "old" Yankee Stadium. Two friends and myself had drove up to see a game between the Yankees and the the Red Sox. I was given the tickets from a friend that was a very big Yankee fan and had a package of tickets, but could not make this game that he had chosen as part of his package plan.
> 
> I was very excited to be going to Yankee Stadium, even though I was NO Yankee fan. I remember after walking into the stadium and just standing at the edge of the field in the lower box seats about two hours before game time and thinking about all of the great players that had played on that field. Then, we walked out behind the wall in the outfield and checked out the monuments. I never knew who Miller Huggins was until that day. In fact, I never even had heard of him.
> 
> For a real baseball fan at that time such I was, it was a real treat. Today, I am not such the big fan as I was back then. Like so many other people, I think big money really took a lot away from the game.



Back then you could keep up with all the players on the team. Most players spent their entire careers on the same team. Now they move around following the money.


----------



## oldman (Nov 15, 2018)

rkunsaw said:


> Back then you could keep up with all the players on the team. Most players spent their entire careers on the same team. Now they move around following the money.



Exactly. I agree 100%. There is No personal commitment to the team or the hometown.


----------

